# Crown Race Setting tool 1-1/8



## PpPete (18 Dec 2017)

Don't suppose anyone has one they want shot of?
Or to borrow - preferably in Hampshire


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Dec 2017)

I use a bit of waste pipe and a hammer, pretty much works on everything I have tried. Give it ago, you might be surprised.


----------



## PpPete (18 Dec 2017)

Assuming you mean metal waste pipe ?
All plastic round here... and it's all carbon, so expander bung, not star-nut


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Dec 2017)

PpPete said:


> Assuming you mean metal waste pipe ?
> All plastic round here... and it's all carbon, so expander bung, not star-nut



I have only used plastic.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I use a bit of waste pipe and a hammer, pretty much works on everything I have tried. Give it ago, you might be surprised.


This is the answer, if it’s not working, hit it with a hammer, if that fails, hit it harder, if it breaks, it’s a good excuse for a new one.


----------



## PpPete (20 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I have only used plastic.


Well I guess I never realised plastic waste pipe was so chunky. But it works a treat & thanks for the tip.
Of course you can't just buy 50cm of it, so if anyone who lives a distance from their local diy emporium and wants a piece of what remains of mine, it's theirs for the cost of postage.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Dec 2017)

PpPete said:


> Well I guess I never realised plastic waste pipe was so chunky. But it works a treat & thanks for the tip.
> Of course you can't just buy 50cm of it, so if anyone who lives a distance from their local diy emporium and wants a piece of what remains of mine, it's theirs for the cost of postage.



For the first couple of times I used this method I asked the wife very kindly not to use the washing machine for 30 minutes  It was only when I caused a bit of damage to the pipe with a really stubborn crown that I visited screwfix. I also splashed out and bought an end-cap to make it even more durable.


----------

